# Modified my Trumark S9



## steeltree (Jan 21, 2013)

Thought I would get rid of the plastic handle and try something different.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That will work


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I just covered up the plastic handle on mt S9 with one of the foam grips that I sell. -- Tex

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21045-new-set-up/


----------

